# mineralized soil



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

I just bought a bag of black earth enriched with peat moss, I want to know why peat moss is to avoid in mineralized soil?

Thx


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Peat moss does not add to the mineral enrichment of the soil in any appreciative amount. For above water gardening, peat moss mixed in potting soil helps with water retention and keeps the soil moist longer. Under water, peat moss can lower water pH, soften it, and stain the water a tea color. Those are the reasons I would leave it out from the soil substrate, unless I need the moss to adjust water parameters in a more controlled way.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

goldier pretty much covered it. Organics in an aquarium lead to algae issues and also possibly unsafe conditions for fish. It's best to leave them out if possible.


----------



## fono (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the information, I will continue to search for "plain" top soil

Guillaume


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Its easy to come across. 

Any DIY store sells it. 
Lowes, home depot ect.. 

However, expect to buy a 40lb bag for a whole $2!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have used compost and peat in my tank for 8 years without any problems except for getting rid of excessive plant growth.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Organics in an aquarium lead to algae issues and also possibly unsafe conditions for fish.


Anyone cares to shed some light on the above statement? Baffled!


----------

